

Interview: The Making Of Dwarf Fortress - b-man
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/131954/interview_the_making_of_dwarf_.php?print=1

======
epaga
This article, though interesting, is 4 years old (referring to the z-axis as a
"recent addition"). I like the technical explanations behind the physics,
though!

A less technical, but more recent article was in the New York Times last year:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/24/magazine/the-brilliance-
of...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/24/magazine/the-brilliance-of-dwarf-
fortress.html?pagewanted=all)

